# Where to buy 1" x 1.5" inch wire mesh for cage floor?



## clalso (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello. Thinking about making my own cages. Anyone know where I might find 1" x 1 1/2" wire mesh? I haven't seen it at hardware stores. I suppose maybe a pet / animal feed store. Any ideas welcome. Thanks.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 2, 2013)

For the bottom you dont want to get 1" by 1 1/2" that would be too big for the rabbits foot. When looking for a bottom wire floor you want to look for 1" by 1/2 inch or 1/2" by 1/2". We got our wire for our cages at home depo. Try to get help finding a Gauge that is around 14. 12 gauge is awesome and 16 is the smallest you want to go.


----------



## majorv (Sep 2, 2013)

Home Depot or Lowe's hardware stores usually carry it. You might also check Tractor Supply or possibly a feed store. I don't think you'd find it at a pet store.


----------



## warminwisco (Sep 2, 2013)

bunnyrabbit.com or comfortmats with the linking "tabs", bend/link into 1/2 x 1/2 screen and are a essential to a better cage floor too protect the feet. 1/2 x 1 inch will not work as well and matts will slide.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 2, 2013)

warminwisco said:


> bunnyrabbit.com or comfortmats with the linking "tabs", bend/link into 1/2 x 1/2 screen and are a essential to a better cage floor too protect the feet. 1/2 x 1 inch will not work as well and matts will slide.



I got all my resting mats from bunnyrabbit.com and I have a 1"x 1/2" floor they do not slide around the flooring at all. I agree that you should have a mat for the rabbit to rest it's feet but disagree with the statement about the 1" x 1/2" floor as I know from personal experience it will work.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 2, 2013)

This may not be what you are looking for, but I did see that you said you enjoy having the rabbits as pets. Have you, by chance, seen the thread showing many of the 2013 cages made by forum members? I know they are mostly indoor cages... just wondering if you've ever considered that.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/2013-cages-youve-made-73877/


----------



## clalso (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, I see I was looking for the wrong size material. Glad I asked here as I would have been quite disappointed to have ordered something a bit pricey online, have it arrive, and realize that will not work. Thanks, everyone! You've been very helpful. So far I've built outdoor hutches but my next idea is to build my own indoor 3'x3'x16" cages to be kept in my "barn". I'll work on getting pictures uploaded sometime soon.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 3, 2013)

clalso said:


> Well, I see I was looking for the wrong size material. Glad I asked here as I would have been quite disappointed to have ordered something a bit pricey online, have it arrive, and realize that will not work. Thanks, everyone! You've been very helpful. So far I've built outdoor hutches but my next idea is to build my own indoor 3'x3'x16" cages to be kept in my "barn". I'll work on getting pictures uploaded sometime soon.



Glad we could help! I will look forward to seeing some pictures! I love looking at other peoples barns besides my own, it gives me a new idea on what setup would work the best


----------

